# Giving out your Rider Promo Code VS. Driver Promo Code



## Tesrent (Nov 18, 2014)

I emailed Uber about using my RIDER code to earn free rides for myself instead of the $10/$5 cash and verified that the the _Customized rider code_ would work....all before ordering cards... and get the OK.

So then I go and buy biz cards, and of course the first person who I try the code on gets a "Invalid Promo Code" message. (Yes, it was a brand new customer - they had never even heard of Uber - and I put in the code myself onto the phone so it was not misspelled or anything).

I now email Uber and they are telling me I have to use a Driver Code which can't be customized? WTH? First off my two accounts are set up on different emails so I'm not even sure how they would know they are connected. Since I'm getting two different stories from Uber maybe all of you know the scoop?

Do any of you successfully use your RIDER code to earn free rides?

IF so, how do I get my Code that's already on my cards to actually work?


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Are you saying you customized your referral code (from your rider account) BEFORE ordering the biz cards but now that code isn't working anymore? What code are you seeing when you login to your rider account and go to 'Share'? Has it been changed to something else vs what you previously customized it to?


----------



## Tesrent (Nov 18, 2014)

No, it has not changed, other than having the word uber directly infront of the actual code. When I go to the Share or Invite screen I get UBER URL/invite/uberMyCode. The "MyCode" part is my customized code that did not work. 

Was my mistake not using the full code of uberMyCode vs. just using MyCode? That's weird because the original code before customization is just 7Y402 or something, not uber7Y402.... (an example, not a real code)


----------



## Tesrent (Nov 18, 2014)

***Just got an email from Uber stating that yes, any customized rider code will have the word uber in front of it.... At least I know, but it would have been nice to know before the cards were printed....


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Tesrent said:


> ***Just got an email from Uber stating that yes, any customized rider code will have the word uber in front of it.... At least I know, but it would have been nice to know before the cards were printed....


Yes, the word 'Uber' is mandatory / part of the referral code.


----------



## Tesrent (Nov 18, 2014)

Cool Thx 007! 

So there is no problem using our custom rider code if we want then right?


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Tesrent said:


> Cool Thx 007!
> 
> So there is no problem using our custom rider code if we want then right?


My rider and driver code are the same. I didn't know the rider code could be customized? How do you do this?


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

I have already been through this with support and managers to the very end and still no real explanation.
However, as a driver the only one that Uber will seem to recognize regardless is the Driver Promo code only! The $20.00 free ride.
For some very interesting in depth reading about this please refer to my thread ...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/instant-classic-thread-about-uber-support-a-must-read.4376/


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> I have already been through this with support and managers to the very end and still no real explanation.
> However, as a driver the only one that Uber will seem to recognize regardless is the Driver Promo code only! The $20.00 free ride.
> For some very interesting in depth reading about this please refer to my thread ...
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/instant-classic-thread-about-uber-support-a-must-read.4376/


That's kinda what I'm thinking, as other drivers I know here have said they've not been able to actually use their rider code to get rider funds instead of the $5 referral cash bonus.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

I give out a card with almost every Uber ride.. except I give them my Lyft card w/code.


----------

